# Boudreau sign's with CEN FACTORY for 2006!



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

From the CEN WEBSITE at www.cenracing.com:

*"One of the RC racing industries TOP auto drivers; the Legendary and sometimes controversial Gabe Boudreau has inked a deal with CEN FACTORY RACING TEAM for 2006-2007!

Boudreau will be using the NEW CEN MATRIX (TM) 1/8th scale competition OFF-ROAD buggy during the 2006 season. Gabe joins our team of drivers including Jason Ashton, current ROAR NATIONAL CHAMPION, Andrew Smolnick, and Shawn Blackwell, all past and current NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!

Boudreau will be performing R&D on the new buggies and other CEN FACTORY products along with his team mates. Gabe's goals in 2006 are top 5 finishes in all the "major" gas races, and with his impressive racing resume, including 5 national championships, 8 REGION 12 Championships and a TOP 10 FINISH in the 1997 IFMAR OFF-ROAD Worlds, Gabe will be a force in the 1/8th scale world!

WELCOME TO THE TEAM - www.CENRACING.com "

*


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

Boy I am glad to be back on the board. Been busy guys! Gary, srry I haven't been able to post (but I am sure you were glad about that!)

Have fun out there racin' and always remember to shoot first, and ask questions later!

GB


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats Gabe!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

i see yer gettin your own web site too, gabe. 

a dollar a month to join though? i don't know.....it might break me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

dirtracer1 said:


> i see yer gettin your own web site too, gabe.
> 
> a dollar a month to join though? i don't know.....it might break me.


And Im not 18. 

Yo Ronnie. Watch the wording bro!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

gary-
what wording?


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

Yee

The $1.00 fee is to keep the HATERS away. If they want to take pop shots at me then at least I have their money! 

Gary and Ronnie of course, will be lifetime subscribers and will get a homie discount.

Lates....


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

thanx dude.........holla at ya later

ronnie


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronnie Norris said:


> gary-
> what wording?


PMed to ya brah!


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

Hate it or love him, the underdogg's on top........


----------



## Gabe Boudreau (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi guys,

Havent posted here in a while but just wanted to let you know that I have a message board at www.TeamKinwald.net or www.CenFactoryTeam.com

Lates and CYA at the races!

$GB$


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gabe Boudreau said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Havent posted here in a while but just wanted to let you know that I have a message board at www.TeamKinwald.net or www.CenFactoryTeam.com
> 
> ...


Gabe,

A good friend of mine from Sarasota, FL. just signed with CEN on a 50/50 deal. His name is Kyle Sokool. He will be driving the 1/8 Matrix and the new truggy when its released. Just thought I'd give ya a heads up in case you run into him while racing with the team.

Have fun!
PD2


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Gabe Boudreau said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Havent posted here in a while but just wanted to let you know that I have a message board at www.TeamKinwald.net or www.CenFactoryTeam.com
> 
> ...


this must be just about the only site that you haven't been kicked off of yet, gabe. how's that $g-money$ gb-x2 coming along? got kinwald doing any testing for ya yet?


----------

